# emotions and hormones from 24 to 26 weeks or there round abouts???



## sera

i am soo happy and love being pregnant, i love my baby kicking me and well everything about this pregnancy but at the same time i am SO sad!!!
just pure emotional! i went to the doctors today and she said it sounds to her lke i have anxiety, she made me fill a page out asking questions like "Do i cry for no reason?" and i scored 20.. (being not the best score)
Strangey though i walked outa there feeling more shit about myself. i know i am emotional and hormonel but i thought around the 24 week to 26 weeks is a big hormonel change and a growth spurt for the baby. so i kinda felt normal about that but now i feel like i am "depressed" and that to me is not a nice thought!
I posted a thread on here, (scared and emotional) that explains probly why i have some of these feelings, and i am ok knowing i am "upset" for a reason.

Anyway my question is Do any of you, or Have any of you felt super emotional/hormonel around the 24, 26 week or there round abouts???:shrug:

Any replies would be appreciated!!!
xoxoxo


----------



## sera

??????? :(


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

hi hun,

im sorry your feeling like that! i hope you feel better soon. as you said, baby goes through a massive growth spurt at this time so that wud probably explain things!
i am only 24 weeks toay so its early days, give me another week and ill prob be crying at nothing!
sorry i couldnt have been more helpful... :hugs:

xx


----------



## sera

thanks for replying babe!! xoxo yea i am gathering t is a hormonel outburst. xoxo


----------



## Firkin

Hi Sera, of course your emotions are going to be all over the place. I am so happy being pregnant and have sailed though the 1st 26 weeks. But I do have the odd dark day and don't know why. But your body is changing, you look so different, your favourite clothes are no longer fitting. You are thinking I only have 14 odd weeks to go, am I prepared, am I going to be a good mother, OMG I am going to be responsible for a tiny person, its a scary but happy time. Good luck with rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## Tricks26

Oh god does it get worse i have been crying since 16 weeks at everything and my personality has completely change i take everything so personally!!!


----------



## sera

Firkin said:


> Hi Sera, of course your emotions are going to be all over the place. I am so happy being pregnant and have sailed though the 1st 26 weeks. But I do have the odd dark day and don't know why. But your body is changing, you look so different, your favourite clothes are no longer fitting. You are thinking I only have 14 odd weeks to go, am I prepared, am I going to be a good mother, OMG I am going to be responsible for a tiny person, its a scary but happy time. Good luck with rest of your pregnancy xx

thanks sweetie, yea i pretty much feel like that but without being able to stop crying. all last night i cried and then al day just sobbing on and off. i will get strong and then feel wretched again. thanks for your help. xoxo


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Everyone is different. Personally, I'm the same as I always was... I'm not more or less hormonal. I'm possibly slightly less tolerant, but that's about the extent of it and I'm sure that's just down to becoming a mother and finding other things a little less important or bothersome than I once did.

I think that doctors and midwives are increasingly on the look out for antepartum depression as, left untreated, it can mean that the mother has more difficulty bonding with the baby and leads to postpartum depression. I'm not saying you have this, not by any stretch... but that might be why your doctor seemed so concerned. 

Only you can know if you just feel hormonal or like it's gone beyond that. x


----------



## sera

Tricks26 said:


> Oh god does it get worse i have been crying since 16 weeks at everything and my personality has completely change i take everything so personally!!!

I think you get 3 big growth spurts, 1 from 7 to 9 weeks, the 2nd one is 24 to 26 weeks and the 3rd is around the 32 to 34 weeks. i noticed when i was 7 to 9 weeks on the dot i was crying all the time.
I am 25 weeks on friday so hopefuly i only have another week of this wrechd feeling. 
But i understand when u said that u feel your personality has changed. I feel th xact same!
xoxo


----------



## amazed

I was so hormonal when i was pregnant with jamie not so much emotional (i very rarely cry anyway) but i thought i had lost my mind... i was angry and just GRRRR all the time... i hope you start feeling better soon hun xx


----------



## sera

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Everyone is different. Personally, I'm the same as I always was... I'm not more or less hormonal. I'm possibly slightly less tolerant, but that's about the extent of it and I'm sure that's just down to becoming a mother and finding other things a little less important or bothersome than I once did.
> 
> I think that doctors and midwives are increasingly on the look out for antepartum depression as, left untreated, it can mean that the mother has more difficulty bonding with the baby and leads to postpartum depression. I'm not saying you have this, not by any stretch... but that might be why your doctor seemed so concerned.
> 
> Only you can know if you just feel hormonal or like it's gone beyond that. x


Hopefully it has not gone byond that :wacko:
i generally am a vry emotional person, but very upbeat and bubbly too, so i was a bit in shock to be feeling like i do!
I spok to my dad and h pointed out a fw things to m today which was lovly and he put it down to hormones, so i felt better him telin me that too. But i also understand a doctor wanting me to talk to someone.. i just dont think it is nessasary, yet anyway! lol
xoxo


----------



## Boomerslady

I'm exactly the saem hunni...it seems to happen in bouts too.....the last few days being one of them!

Yesterday I was in KFC with my OH (i'd been at my glucose test since half 9 and hadnt eaten) anyway, I couldnt decide what i wanted to was just staring at the boards......it was my turn, and as I hadnt decided yet someone went in front of me. The OH said (jokingly) oh we've lost our turn now, I turned and said "I know that you f*cking idiot, I dont need you f*cking making me feel worse about it, just p*ss off you stupid d*ck!" 

I have no idea where it came from, but for no reason I wanted to beat the living c*ap out of him!

Then in the evening he said he was tired from the day we had @ hospital, and for no reason I started crying as I felt bad, it was my fault he was tired....I couldnt stop!

Plus today we've had a bit of a row (I posted a long thread earlier) normally i'd deal with what happened and think positively.....today i've re applied my make up 4 times, have spent most of the day in the loos, and havent been able to eat!! Even now I want to burst out crying! Tonight could be fun!!!


----------



## sera

oh boomerslady, big cuddles!!!! and i must admit you did crack me up with the way you reacted to your OH. that is something i would do when i am hormonel!
I am glad i am not the only one, yet i feel i am. BUt i do love this site and thank you ladies that have read this, it makes you feel not alone!.
I am just going to put it down to hormones and the baby is having a growth spurt! 
Draning isnt it!!! lol
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxxox


----------



## Stinkyloo

I've been very emotional over the last week or so...

...getting teary eyed when I hear even a vaguely sad song on the radio. :blush:

I went camping to a VW show at the weekend. Hubby had gone down early with some other friends to get a good pitch, and I got a lift with another friend after work. On the way there, heard from hubby that actually, they hadn't got a great spot and we were about as far away from the entertainment/main show as we could possibly be...so I just broke down in tears! Cried again when I arrived - totally irrational, as actually we weren't that far away from everything really.

Then I couldn't meet a friend for lunch today as I was busy at work, and I felt so guilty when I told them, that I cried again.

Infact, I just received a phone call from the salon where I was supposed to be for an appointment (that I had completely forgotten about), and cried because I'd let them down too! 

I hope these emotional outbursts are due to the baby having a growth spurt, and that it eases a bit soon. People are going to start thinking I'm mad!!

Thanks for posting this thread - glad I'm not the only one feeling this way!

Lucy x


----------



## mrskx0x0

omg I can't help myself at the moment and to make matters worse my husbands job as supervisor has been replaced with manager so he had to apply for it (didn't get it) and has now been moved to a different department (same pay etc just slightly less responsibility) and I can't help keep posting tiny little digs on this guys facebook!!!!!!!!! I know it's horrible and I didn't want my hubby spending MORE time at work but gosh darn it I am MAD (irrationally and hormonally so)!


----------



## polly78

I have been quite emotional this last couple of weeks as work has been really stressful so have been randomly crying as can't cope and i am normally so chilled out and relaxed but i think my hormones got the better of me, i am fine once i have had time to relax and phoned my hubby but it gets to me a lot easier at the moment... hopefully its just a passing phase


----------



## sera

i feel better knowing that i am not the only one! i have had a much better day today, emotion wise. But could still let a few tears drop everynow and then!
i am sending you all cuddles and good vibes and lots of smiles!!! :)


----------

